# Belmont County Double



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

My son and I doubled up on Saturday on 2 longboards. Both came into decoy setup silent at 10:15 am. Birds gobbled at first light around 6:15 am then went quiet till about 9:00. Heard a gobble and called sparingly with slate and box call. Saw the birds enter field from woods at 10:00. Both birds had 10” beards and 1” spurs (2-year olds) but one gobbler only weighed 17 lbs, the other one weighed 18 1/2 lbs. Was very windy and was worried birds didn’t hear calls but maybe they just were quiet as there had been some hunting pressure on the property we hunted. Guess it‘s good to be a little lucky sometimes! We hunted a friends property outside Saint Clairsville.




  








image7.jpeg




__
Kenlow1


__
May 11, 2021












  








image5.jpeg




__
Kenlow1


__
May 11, 2021












  








image6.jpeg




__
Kenlow1


__
May 11, 2021












  








image2.jpeg




__
Kenlow1


__
May 11, 2021












  








image0.jpeg




__
Kenlow1


__
May 11, 2021


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Two trophies for sure Ken.
And the father/son lifetime memories...the biggest trophy of all.
Congrats to you both!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice day for you both. Congratulations


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Great birds Ken,congrats to you and your son.Patience kill’s.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Very nice birds congratulations to both of you.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks Joe and Fireline, we had hunted the property the Saturday before and knew there were birds in the area (heard at least 3-different gobblers) but they got with hens so we had decided to “wait em out” and it paid off.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job. The only thing better than one flopping longbeard is two flopping longbeards !


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Congratulations on great hunt.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice Birds Ken !


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

What a memorable day. Congrats.. Good lookin birds too, love those colors.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks Mike & Bob, it was a memorable day! I was glad my son got his gobbler.


----------

